# Hill is OFFICIALLY back



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=119031&forumid=38 (RECAP)

I went to the scrimmage game @ UNF Arena. Had a good time. The new Magic look good. Still need to improve on the little thing but overall, they seem very solid. I feel like they will make the playoffs for sure with this team (and I'm not trying to jinx myself ). They are running and gunning everytime. Read the ^ thread if your interested in full details.


HILL CAN STILL DUNK. He can still blow by defenders. . still has his 2nd to none court vision (YES BETTER THAN JASON KIDD)...

Anyways..the only thing he needs right now is to remain healthy.. if he can do that...LOOK OUT...

I would seriously put Hill at top 10 current players IF his ankle was no problem. He was just making everyone around him better.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Sounds good. Hill is a great player and a better person.

But I'll say it's official once he plays the majority of the season, not once he plays in a scrimmage or two.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=119031&forumid=38 (RECAP)
> 
> I went to the scrimmage game @ UNF Arena. Had a good time. The new Magic look good. Still need to improve on the little thing but overall, they seem very solid. I feel like they will make the playoffs for sure with this team (and I'm not trying to jinx myself ). They are running and gunning everytime. Read the ^ thread if your interested in full details.
> ...


Ok may be going a bit too far after watching a scrimmage game...


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Hill is OFFICIALLY back*



> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Ok may be going a bit too far after watching a scrimmage game...


Just a tad..but still..I saw glimpses of an amazing player.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Top10 player?:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> But I'll say it's official once he plays the majority of the season, not once he plays in a scrimmage or two.


That's pretty much what I was going to say. I hope he can come back, as should pretty much every basketball fan out there, but let's see if he's still playing when we switch to 2005 calendars before we say anything is "official."


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

He's looked good even in the early games of past regular seasons. I'll applaud when he proves himself to be as durable as Marcus Camby.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

and by officially, you mean unofficially. 

This is nothing I havent seen before. Hill has made it 20 games into the season before being a very good player. 

The thing he has to beat now is time. Durability is important to being "back." 

Thats said, I'm rooting for the guy.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I thought he looked really good the last time he came back. He was a touch rusty. But could still blow by people. made me remember what I missed all these years.

I want to see him make it through a whole season first though. And I would caution Magic fans to wait as well. How many times have you had your heart broken by this guy?

I wish Grant the best. We really missed out as basketball fans not having him the last several years. The NBA landscape would have been radically diffrent if Hill, and even Penny had been able to stay healthy and live up to their early successes.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm real happy to hear this, as there was always some mention of pain or something like that before. This time nothing like that. 

I'd really love to see Hill healthy again. That said, I don't want to get my hopes up, I'd just be disappointed again.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Well, I mean, if Hill ahd never been injured, hed still be in his prime right now.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

That's great! Should really help Orlando's rotation.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Top10 player?:laugh: :laugh:


IF he was completely healthy this year I think he could still be a top 15-20 player.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Difference between the past and now is that this is the first time Grant has been playing at all for Orlando with no reported pain or swelling and no special treatment for the ankle. Of course, that just means Grant is saying it isn't hurting or bothering him and he admitted in the past that he wasn't always completely truthful to the Magic staff thinking he could work through things.

I'd love to see Grant stay healthy and make the All-Star team. If he is playing, he'd have a shot though he statistically might not deserve it. He always had huge fan support in the past as far as the All-Star games go.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Damn, I hope he can stay healthy, I always liked watching him play.

It's good to hear he's looking good now, even though it'll remain to be seen if he stays healthy. Most players would definitely have lost a step after the mess his ankles have been in.


----------



## MagicNugz (Aug 10, 2004)

If he can stay healthy I see no reason why we can't contend for the finals. Look at the lineup with a healthy Hil....
PG: Francis(arguably the BEST in the league)
SG: Mobley(Top 10 SG)
SF: Grant(Top 3 SF if healthy)
PF: Howard(Top 10 PF by end of year, maybe even better)
C: Cato(Better than average center, arguably top 10)

That is one strong team that could easily contend out east.


----------



## adomis82 (Aug 30, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=119031&forumid=38 (RECAP)
> 
> I went to the scrimmage game @ UNF Arena. Had a good time. The new Magic look good. Still need to improve on the little thing but overall, they seem very solid. I feel like they will make the playoffs for sure with this team (and I'm not trying to jinx myself ). They are running and gunning everytime. Read the ^ thread if your interested in full details.
> ...


How did Franchise and the rest of the new magic look ( Mobily, Howard) especially Franchise though???


edited.....I thought magic got maggette


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

so if Hill is healthy....what is the point of spending all that money in Turkoglu (a guy who didn't even average 10 ppg btw)? In addition...they have like 50 guys who can play the 2 or 3 (Hills positions)

Mobley, Bogans, Stevenson, Augmon, Turkoglu, Garrity and Hill. How the hell are they gonna find decent minutes for Hill with all those rotation players which should get time as well?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 
> still has his 2nd to none court vision (YES BETTER THAN JASON KIDD)...
> 
> I would seriously put Hill at top 10 current players IF his ankle was no problem. He was just making everyone around him better.


Oh please...  

Better courtvision than Jason Kidd? :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Hill is OFFICIALLY back*



> Originally posted by <b>adomis82</b>!
> 
> 
> How did Franchise and the rest of the new magic look (Maggette, Mobily, Howard) especially Franchise though???


Sweet. Orlando signed Maggette back?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Hill is OFFICIALLY back*



> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh please...
> ...


So do you laugh and/or rolleyes at everything that has to do with Orlando or just anything not having to do with the Suns?

I have heard many, many times people says that Grant Hill was basically a 6'8" version of Jason Kidd. Hill's court vision and passing ability have always been extremely good. Good enough to be up to the overrated standards of Kidd? Absolutely.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm a big fan of Grant Hill he's from my area. But no way he stays healthy this season, no way he's close to a top ten player and no way the Magic make the playoffs this season. 

Hill was maybe top ten when he left but he hasn't played real higher level ball in years. It'll take him a season to recover his full game if at all. He's in physical decline due to age anyway. With the injury and the lack of playing its acclerated. He'll never be the explosive Hill that was one of the best athlete's in the world years ago again. 

The grind of the NBA is gonna attack the sore part of that ankle. The grind wears down healthy players and a player who's been inactive for years isn't gonna bounce back physically at no time this season. 

After a series of back to back games when his legs are tired the ankle is gonna be sore.

My hope is that he doesn't push it on back to back games, and his minutes are limited. If he gets 22 minutes a night that would be good in easing him back. 

I wouldn't make him a big part of the gameplan if I were the Magic coach. I'd have him coming off the bench as 6th man. I wouldn't place my gameplan around him and then if he goes down disrupt the whole season. 

The Magic have 2 gunning but talented guards. Kato who's good defensively but foul prone, they have Howard who has little clue offensively that by Jan should be a solid contributor as far as rebounding and blocking shots is concerned.

I think the magic have a very long season ahead a very long season. 

Francis and Mobley may put up numbers but thats it.


----------



## MagicNugz (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Hill is OFFICIALLY back*



> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> So do you laugh and/or rolleyes at everything that has to do with Orlando or just anything not having to do with the Suns?
> ...


JNice is right, as usual, since G Hill is taller than Kidd it gices him an advantage when it comes to court-vision. Kidd is 6'4 which is 4 inches smaller than Hill, this means that Kidd only has 95% of the viewing area that Grant Hill has. I think that's what Jnice was trying to say.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>pr0wler</b>!
> so if Hill is healthy....what is the point of spending all that money in Turkoglu (a guy who didn't even average 10 ppg btw)? In addition...they have like 50 guys who can play the 2 or 3 (Hills positions)


Probably as a matchup problem. I mean, the guy's 6'10 and plays the SG/SF positions. Should help out Orlando's rotation.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

He was playing a little PG...They would pass him the ball at half court and he would set up nice plays.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MagicNugz</b>!
> If he can stay healthy I see no reason why we can't contend for the finals. Look at the lineup with a healthy Hil....
> PG: Francis(arguably the BEST in the league)
> SG: Mobley(Top 10 SG)
> ...


you have got to be kidding me?

top 10 kato? hmmmm


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

I definitely wish the best for him. He's the only NBA player I have ever met, and I have autographs from him and his father. Make my memorabilia expensive Grant! LOL!

I hope he does do well though. Obviously, he hasn't lost his greatness... hopefully, his greatness translates into his game come season-time.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Hill could do everything Kidd could do but better, especially scoring.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

hills good for the magic hell come and score about 11 points a night so thats a good sign for theose magic


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> I'm a big fan of Grant Hill he's from my area. But no way he stays healthy this season, no way he's close to a top ten player and no way the Magic make the playoffs this season.


Funny thing is, all your "no way" statements are completely possible, especially the last one.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> I'm a big fan of Grant Hill he's from my area. But no way he stays healthy this season, no way he's close to a top ten player and no way the Magic make the playoffs this season.
> 
> Hill was maybe top ten when he left but he hasn't played real higher level ball in years. It'll take him a season to recover his full game if at all. He's in physical decline due to age anyway. With the injury and the lack of playing its acclerated. He'll never be the explosive Hill that was one of the best athlete's in the world years ago again.
> ...


I disagree. I think that Orlando has a chance to be a very good team this year. Sure, much of that depends on the health of Grant Hill but they're much better from a depth and talent standpoint than they were last year. Last year they had a top 5 player who was hurt for much of the year and a terrible supporting cast. This year, they're much more balanced. Francis should have a very good year in Orlando's free flowing offense. Mobley is a capable scorer and defender. Howard isn't going to become Jermaine O'Neal overnight but I wouldn't be surprised if he puts up 12-10 this year or something to that effect. Cato is better than anything they've had at C in recent memory. The bench is full of solid players like Nelson. Turk, Stevenson, Battie, and Bogans. They've also got Garrity back who will help stretch the D along with Francis and Mobley. This team is light years ahead of where they were last year, with or without Hill. Without Hill I think they are a 7 or 8 seed. With him they might just move into the 4 or 5 seed.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I used to love Grant Hill back in the day. It's good to see him playing in scrimmage games after all he's been through lately. Hopefully this can translate into much bigger things for Hill, like a full healthy season. I'm rooting for the guy.


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MagicNugz</b>!
> If he can stay healthy I see no reason why we can't contend for the finals. Look at the lineup with a healthy Hil....
> PG: Francis(arguably the BEST in the league)
> SG: Mobley(Top 10 SG)
> ...


Nice homer post. Francis the best PG? I wouldn't even consider him, I would have given you top 5. Mobley I guess could be considered for one of the last few spots in SG top 10. Grant even if Healthy will not be a top 3 SF..., Ak47, Marian, Carmelo, Peja, Ron artest... etc..., Howard top 10 PF? Not even close, even though I like him, there is a glut of PFs in this league, it will be a good rookie year if he is top 20. Not sure if Cato and is a top 10 Center either. 

The Magic can very well compete for a playoff spot, just like pretty every team in the east but maybe 2.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> If he can stay healthy I see no reason why we can't contend for the finals. Look at the lineup with a healthy Hil....
> PG: Francis(arguably the BEST in the league)
> SG: Mobley(Top 10 SG)
> SF: Grant(Top 3 SF if healthy)
> ...


Francis is a top 5 pg in the east if not the league
Mobely is a top 10 sg in the east? I donno but I hope you meant in the east...not overall..
Grant is top 3 SF in the east? Maybe if he is fully healthy
Howard is top 10 pf rookie in the east..yes...rookie...top 10 overall? no..
Cato (top 10 C in the east...sure why not).


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MagicNugz</b>!
> If he can stay healthy I see no reason why we can't contend for the finals. Look at the lineup with a healthy Hil....
> PG: Francis(arguably the BEST in the league)
> SG: Mobley(Top 10 SG)
> ...


1. Jason Kidd, Stephon Marbury, Baron Davis, Mike Bibby, Steve Nash, Tony Parker. All better, as good as, or close to Steve Francis.
2. Kobe Bryant, Vince Carter, Tracy McGrady, Paul Pierce, Manu Ginobili, Ray Allen, Michael Finley, Allen Iverson, Joe Johnson, Quentin Richardson, Corey Maggette, James Posey, Michael Redd, and Bonzi Wells.
3. Andrei Kirilenko, Ron Artest, Peja Stojakovic, Richard Jefferson, Shawn Marion, and Lamar Odom. Close in a few cases, I'll give you this one.
4. Haha...well now. Carlos Boozer, Chris Bosh, Elton Brand, Tyson Chandler, Tim Duncan, Kevin Garnett, Pau Gasol, Kenyon Martin, Dirk Nowitzki, Jermaine O'Neal, Vlad Radmanovic, Zach Randolph, Amare Stoudemire, Kurt Thomas, Antoine Walker, Rasheed Wallace, and Chris Webber. That's 17 PF's I would DEFINATELY take over Dwight Howard.
5. Marcus Camby, Sam Dalembert, Vlade Divac, Zydrunas Ilgauskas, Jamaal Magloire, Brad Miller, Rasho Nesterovic, Shaq O'Neal, Greg Ostertag, Theo Ratliff, and Ben Wallace.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Something we haven't seen in a long time -


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Wow, there's a lot of ridiculous crap being thrown around in this thread on both ends of the spectrum. Grant Hill isn't a Top 10 player in the game if he's healthy anymore, come on let's be realistic. But it's not at all ridiculous to think he could come back and have an impact. To say there's no way he comes back healthy and no way the Magic could make the playoffs is ridiculous.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Wow, there's a lot of ridiculous crap being thrown around in this thread on both ends of the spectrum. Grant Hill isn't a Top 10 player in the game if he's healthy anymore, come on let's be realistic. But it's not at all ridiculous to think he could come back and have an impact. To say there's no way he comes back healthy and no way the Magic could make the playoffs is ridiculous.


totally agree


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Wow, there's a lot of ridiculous crap being thrown around in this thread on both ends of the spectrum. Grant Hill isn't a Top 10 player in the game if he's healthy anymore, come on let's be realistic. But it's not at all ridiculous to think he could come back and have an impact. To say there's no way he comes back healthy and no way the Magic could make the playoffs is ridiculous.


I disagree. If Hill can play like he did during the summer leagues for the entire season....HE IS A top 10 player in the league or at least top 10 @ his position if you don't want to give him top 10 in the league. He simply made everyone around him play better and did not only the big things but the little things that make you win games. His passing ability is just :yes: .... You are underestimating him a little bit. Maybe I am overestimating him because it was just a summer league game but from what I saw and what everyone else saw that was there.....the guy still got his game....he just NEEDS to be able to stay healthy and play heavy minutes to get his top 10 status back. I think he can do it if his ankle doesn't slow him down.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 
> 
> I disagree. If Hill can play like he did during the summer leagues for the entire season....HE IS A top 10 player in the league or at least top 10 @ his position if you don't want to give him top 10 in the league. He simply made everyone around him play better and did not only the big things but the little things that make you win games. His passing ability is just :yes: .... You are underestimating him a little bit. Maybe I am overestimating him because it was just a summer league game but from what I saw and what everyone else saw that was there.....the guy still got his game....he just NEEDS to be able to stay healthy and play heavy minutes to get his top 10 status back. I think he can do it if his ankle doesn't slow him down.


Yes, you are overestimating him. This is getting a bit ridiculous-- Do you honestly think Hill is better than Kobe, Shaq, Duncan, T-Mac, Garnett, Dirk, Jermaine O'Neal, Artest, Kirilenko or Kidd even if he's healthy? Come on now, when he's come back in previous years for short periods of time, he's been very effective and still a good player, but do you realize what you're saying when you say Top 10 player in the league? That's not just a term you can toss around to guys playing well in Summer League or Training camp.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, you are overestimating him. This is getting a bit ridiculous-- Do you honestly think Hill is better than Kobe, Shaq, Duncan, T-Mac, Garnett, Dirk, Jermaine O'Neal, Artest, Kirilenko or Kidd even if he's healthy? Come on now, when he's come back in previous years for short periods of time, he's been very effective and still a good player, but do you realize what you're saying when you say Top 10 player in the league? That's not just a term you can toss around to guys playing well in Summer League or Training camp.


A lot of the guys doesnt offer the intangibles Hill can, and tons of stats padder there you mentioned.

lol, I would take healthy Hill over T-mac.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> A lot of the guys doesnt offer the intangibles Hill can, and tons of stats padder there you mentioned.
> ...


lmfao! I take a healthy Penny over all of them!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> A lot of the guys doesnt offer the intangibles Hill can, and tons of stats padder there you mentioned.
> ...


You do make a good point about Hill bringing intangibles-- yes, that's true. But he's not a Top 10 player in the league still, he's going to have to prove first that he can still play, then we can start talking about where he ranks amongst the rest of the league.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> I disagree. I think that Orlando has a chance to be a very good team this year. Sure, much of that depends on the health of Grant Hill but they're much better from a depth and talent standpoint than they were last year. Last year they had a top 5 player who was hurt for much of the year and a terrible supporting cast. This year, they're much more balanced. Francis should have a very good year in Orlando's free flowing offense. Mobley is a capable scorer and defender. Howard isn't going to become Jermaine O'Neal overnight but I wouldn't be surprised if he puts up 12-10 this year or something to that effect. Cato is better than anything they've had at C in recent memory. The bench is full of solid players like Nelson. Turk, Stevenson, Battie, and Bogans. They've also got Garrity back who will help stretch the D along with Francis and Mobley. This team is light years ahead of where they were last year, with or without Hill. Without Hill I think they are a 7 or 8 seed. With him they might just move into the 4 or 5 seed.


I can imagine them as a 8th seed but not a 4 seed. That would place them above either the Pacers or Pistons.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, you are overestimating him. This is getting a bit ridiculous-- Do you honestly think Hill is better than Kobe, Shaq, Duncan, T-Mac, Garnett, Dirk, Jermaine O'Neal, Artest, Kirilenko or Kidd even if he's healthy? Come on now, when he's come back in previous years for short periods of time, he's been very effective and still a good player, but do you realize what you're saying when you say Top 10 player in the league? That's not just a term you can toss around to guys playing well in Summer League or Training camp.


I honestly think he makes players around him better than Kobe, Dirk, Jermaine, Artest, Kirelenko, AND even kid.

If hill's ankle allows him to play significant minutes, you will see too


----------



## MagicNugz (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 
> 
> I honestly think he makes players around him better than Kobe, Dirk, Jermaine, Artest, Kirelenko, AND even kid.
> ...


I totally agree courtside !! Hill is back and better than ever! I think that he will definetly be top ten again by the end of the year. He probably has the best overall skills in the league, it's just a matter of him staying healthy. I don't know what's with all these supposed Orlando fans hatin' on Hill. Trust me, he's going to have a HUGE year


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> lmfao! I take a healthy Penny over all of them!


lol, why use scrub player as measure stick?


----------



## PoorPoorSonics (Mar 20, 2004)

As a Sonics fan I understand grasping for things to make your team look better.

But...you Orlando fans are taking it to a whole new level. Looking for anything that can give your ****ty team a boost. Hill gets your guys' hopes up every season. You love the guy, and he is a top 10 player now(which is FAR from true)...come 10-20 games into the season when he is hurt again you will hate him again and be pissed that he screwed you guys over.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MagicNugz</b>!
> 
> I totally agree courtside !! Hill is back and better than ever! I think that he will definetly be top ten again by the end of the year. He probably has the best overall skills in the league, it's just a matter of him staying healthy. I don't know what's with all these supposed Orlando fans hatin' on Hill. Trust me, he's going to have a HUGE year


I'm only worried that his ankle won't hold..but if it does..I def think he will be top 20 at least... 

He won't be playing much in preseason.... i hope he isn't feeling sore etc.

if he can play w/o getting hurt or feeling pain...he's def a top 20 player.


----------



## Blackbeard (Oct 7, 2004)

Hill is an awesome player. If he can go a season without any injury, then it will be a miracle.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blackbeard</b>!
> Hill is an awesome player. If he can go a season without any injury, then it will be a miracle.


I really doubt he can actually play a season without any major injuries (to his ankles), but hopefully he can prove me wrong.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> I disagree. I think that Orlando has a chance to be a very good team this year. Sure, much of that depends on the health of Grant Hill but they're much better from a depth and talent standpoint than they were last year. Last year they had a top 5 player who was hurt for much of the year and a terrible supporting cast. This year, they're much more balanced. Francis should have a very good year in Orlando's free flowing offense. Mobley is a capable scorer and defender. Howard isn't going to become Jermaine O'Neal overnight but I wouldn't be surprised if he puts up 12-10 this year or something to that effect. Cato is better than anything they've had at C in recent memory. The bench is full of solid players like Nelson. Turk, Stevenson, Battie, and Bogans. They've also got Garrity back who will help stretch the D along with Francis and Mobley. This team is light years ahead of where they were last year, with or without Hill. Without Hill I think they are a 7 or 8 seed. With him they might just move into the 4 or 5 seed.


I agree with you, in that the Magic should be able to do quite well this year (barring injuries to key players), obviously it will help a lot if Hill manages to stay healthy and contribute throughout the year. 

4-5 seeding for them is a lil' too high though IMO, 6-8 seed should be just right for them.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

How old is he??


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

33 i think or maybe 34


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arcade_rida</b>!
> 33 i think or maybe 34


He just turned 32 last week.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PoorPoorSonics</b>!
> As a Sonics fan I understand grasping for things to make your team look better.
> 
> But...you Orlando fans are taking it to a whole new level. Looking for anything that can give your ****ty team a boost. Hill gets your guys' hopes up every season. You love the guy, and he is a top 10 player now(which is FAR from true)...come 10-20 games into the season when he is hurt again you will hate him again and be pissed that he screwed you guys over.


How are Orlando fans (a nice generalization) taking it to a whole new level?

Besides a couple overly optimistic comments (which every team has at this time of the year), most Orlando fans are being pretty cautious with the optimism. 

As far as our star star star star ty team, that may reference the team last year, but this year's team is not that bad and has some good young players. I say they are a playoff team this year and if Hill is healthy all or most of the year, then they could be a competitive playoff team ... maybe win a round or if lucky, two.

And it really sucks what has happened with Hill, but I don't see too many people blaming Hill. If he goes down again, I doubt anyone is pissed because it wouldn't be completely un-expected.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> How are Orlando fans (a nice generalization) taking it to a whole new level?
> ...


This time last year that star star star starty was supposed to be a top 4 team.

I would hold on the optimism compleatly and just hope for 30 wins.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> This time last year that star star star starty was supposed to be a top 4 team.
> ...


Thats true. But last season, pretty much *everything* that could have gone wrong did and there was a lot of bad luck involved with last years team. And once the snowball started downhill, it couldn't be stopped.

And this year's team is obviously much better in many different ways and areas and can't even literally be compared to last years team.

I expect them to make the playoffs. I don't think that is optimistic, I think that is realistic.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Lets just wait to see what happens. 

Hopefully Hill can remain healthy..If so, he'll be a great helper..

Only a few more days till we get to see him play if they don't let him play tomorrow.


----------



## PoorPoorSonics (Mar 20, 2004)

Taking it to a whole new level by saying Hill is top 10. Hes not near top ten even if he stays healthy...which will be a miracle.

Saying Francis is the best PG in the league. Saying Cato is a top 10 center, Mobley is a top 10 SG.

And that D. Howard will be a top 10 PF by the end of the season.

Every one of those comments is ridiculous.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MagicNugz</b>!
> 
> I totally agree courtside !! Hill is back and better than ever! I think that he will definetly be top ten again by the end of the year. He probably has the best overall skills in the league, it's just a matter of him staying healthy. I don't know what's with all these supposed Orlando fans hatin' on Hill. Trust me, he's going to have a HUGE year


Better than ever??? Had you ever seen Grant Hill with the Pistons? He was completely unstoppable. He was simply put the best overall player in the league. He was like a smaller Kevin Garnett but with the court awareness of Kidd and a terrific defensive player. He was a complete player, there is little to no chance that Grant Hill will return better than ever or even close to where he was.

The only way that Grant Hill would be a top 10 player now, is if he never got injured. Then we might have been arguing about who is better between Kobe/Tmac/Hill.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PoorPoorSonics</b>!
> Taking it to a whole new level by saying Hill is top 10. Hes not near top ten even if he stays healthy...which will be a miracle.
> 
> Saying Francis is the best PG in the league. Saying Cato is a top 10 center, Mobley is a top 10 SG.
> ...


Gotcha. But those all come from one source and considering the source... Not an accurate representation of the majority of Orlando fans, even the most optimistic ones.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> 
> 
> Better than ever??? Had you ever seen Grant Hill with the Pistons? He was completely unstoppable. He was simply put the best overall player in the league. He was like a smaller Kevin Garnett but with the court awareness of Kidd and a terrific defensive player. He was a complete player, there is little to no chance that Grant Hill will return better than ever or even close to where he was.
> ...


If hill gets back to 16/6/6.....

Hill=Best all around/leader
Tmac> dunker, scorer, defense
Kobe> dunker,defense?donno how he is w/o shaq


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

What is this the 3rd time? Come on, even if he is back to normal, I can't believe how many Magic fans are going to put their hopes out on the line _again_.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> What is this the 3rd time? Come on, even if he is back to normal, I can't believe how many Magic fans are going to put their hopes out on the line _again_.


tha dude in the jordan commercial even said....

greatness=greatness


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> What is this the 3rd time? Come on, even if he is back to normal, I can't believe how many Magic fans are going to put their hopes out on the line _again_.


I know I'm not. I'm not counting on him being back, I still think the Magic are a 7 or 8 seed in the East without Hill. It'd be great to have Hill back, he has an enormous impact on the game, and I'd love to have him playing with the second unit, particularly to help out our rookie point guard with the ball handling duties, but I'm not counting on it.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> What is this the 3rd time? Come on, even if he is back to normal, I can't believe how many Magic fans are going to put their hopes out on the line _again_.


As a fan of the game and particularly a fan of the team he plays on, why wouldn't you have hope in his return? I don't see anything wrong with that. Not like my life is going to end or i'll lock myself in my room crying if he happens to go down again ... I might be a bit disappointed, but no biggie.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> What is this the 3rd time? Come on, even if he is back to normal, I can't believe how many Magic fans are going to put their hopes out on the line _again_.


With what I said earlier, I do agree with you that a couple Magic fans in particular are being ridiculous about Hill and their expectations for him. I had an extensive conversation with courtside about him already, and I let him know that I thought he was completely insane. He was talking about Hill averaging 20/6/6 this season and comparing him in terms of impact with T-Mac and Kobe. Like I said, I'm definitely not banking on Hill's health, but I do understand, and agree with your point to a certain extent.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Who said I was banking on Hills health..

I know that our current team w/o HIll can make playoffs and do some damage in playoffs..but w/ hill...it'd make things a lot easier.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

If the Magic can somehow scrape together maybe a 6 seed and face whatever team the atlantic throws at them in the first round, then I could see them advancing to the second roudn. But other than that, can't see it happening.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Grant Hill with 10 pts, 5 asts, 4 rebs in 16 mins in the first half tonight against Dallas!

Hill is officially almost probably maybe halfway back!


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Now my Hill picks in both the GM and fantasy league ain't lookin so bad.

That year off did him some good, obviously.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

I just checked Hill's stats, and it made me sad. 

95/96: 20,2/9,8/6,9
96/97: 21,4/9,0/7,3

99/00: 25,8/6,6/5,3

even I, a big fan of his, didn't remember him having season's like that.

IF he can _magically_ return to his old self, he is the best SF in the league. that of course is not very probable. but he was so good, that IF he is fully healthy, he can certainly be a very big contributor for orlando. actually, he'd be the magic's best player. 

and him being 32 doesn't mean anything, he has hardly played lately.


----------



## Jesus_Walks (Jul 11, 2004)

hill is the mang


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Grant Hill with 10 pts, 5 asts, 4 rebs in 16 mins in the first half tonight against Dallas!
> 
> Hill is officially almost probably maybe halfway back!


He's up to 20 pts, 6 rebs and 5 asts now.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> He's up to 20 pts, 6 rebs and 5 asts now.


Good sign. He apparently looked much better tonight. Good for the NBA and Orlando if he really is back.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

aww... the Magic destroyed the Mavs....

Well, I love to see Hill playing good. I didn't see the game but 20-6-5 in 23 minutse is tremendous considering this being his first game back.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

If hill can do that every night in under 30 min...we don't need him to play more than that

give the older guy a rest and enjoy watching the rookies finish up the job


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> aww... the Magic destroyed the Mavs....
> 
> Well, I love to see Hill playing good. I didn't see the game but 20-6-5 in 23 minutse is tremendous considering this being his first game back.


That's not tremendous. That is just plain ridiculous. It's sad that he lost some of the best years of his career riding the pine. I just hope he has enough basketball left in his legs to finish on a high note and be inducted into the HOF. I don't know if it will happen but it would be nice.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Steve Francis is getting more than a little excited when he sees the rust starting to come off Grant Hill. He remembers well how Hill played in Detroit, which was before the four ankle surgeries that kept Hill on the sideline in Orlando.
> 
> "I grew up [in Washington] watching him play at Duke, and even in high school in Virginia," Francis said. "I know his tendencies. Grant to me, before his injury, was the best player in the NBA, hands down. He's is just beginning to show spurts of what he can do. And I'm here to help him."


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> 
> 
> 1. Jason Kidd, Stephon Marbury, Baron Davis, Mike Bibby, Steve Nash, Tony Parker. All better, as good as, or close to Steve Francis.
> ...


OWNED!!:laugh:


----------



## MagicNugz (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>lakegz</b>!
> 
> 
> OWNED!!:laugh:


 That's just his OPINION :laugh:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MagicNugz</b>!
> If he can stay healthy I see no reason why we can't contend for the finals. Look at the lineup with a healthy Hil....
> PG: Francis(arguably the BEST in the league)
> SG: Mobley(Top 10 SG)
> ...


Possibly the biggest Homer post I've ever read

PG: Kidd, Nash, Marbury, Baron Davis, Sam Cassell, Iverson are all definately better than him, then there are players like Arenas and Parker who are debatable. Thats 7-9 PG in the league

SG: Kobe, TMac, Ray Allen, LeBron, Vince, Pierce, Redd, Maggette, JJ, Christie, Ginobli, Jackson, Spreewell, Finley, Rip Hamilton, Posey, Bonzi, JRich, Eddie Jones & Jamal Crawford are better than Mobley. Thats 20, so Mobley might sneak into a few top 20 SG lists (there's probably more I forgot)

SF: Top 3? If healthy? Thats like saying Dirk would be one of the best power forwards if he could defend better. We don't know if he's "healthy" He's been "healthy" before, that didn't go to well did it? AK47, Artest, Peja, RJ, Carmello are better

PF: How do you know? TD, KG, Dirk, JO, Brand, ZBo, Amare, Webber, Boozer, Gasol, Odom, Chandler, Walker, KMart, Nene, Troy Murphy, PJ, Kurt Thomas, Kwame are all better (18) than Howard, maybe even Okafor aswell. But this a bit of an unknown, he could turn out to be top 15 this year, unlikely thought

C: Thats laughable, Cato isn't a top 10 center. Blount, Curry, Z, Dampier, Camby, Rasheed, Foyle, Ming, Kaman, Foster, Vlade, Wright, Shaq, Magloire, Nazr, Dalembert, Ratliff, Miller, Rasho, Etan Thomas, Haywood thats 21, so Cato could slip into top 10 C


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> 
> SF: Top 3? If healthy? Thats like saying Dirk would be one of the best power forwards if he could defend better.


Actually, he already is.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!



****, Hill is back for ther preseason game!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

So much for Hill not being able to score 20 ppg anymore. I told you that if he was healthy he could average not only 20 ppg, but at least 5 rebounds and 5 assists. 

God, I really hope Hill turns out OK this season. It would be a nice twist to the season, and hopefully future seasons.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> So much for Hill not being able to score 20 ppg anymore. I told you that if he was healthy he could average not only 20 ppg, but at least 5 rebounds and 5 assists.
> 
> God, I really hope Hill turns out OK this season. It would be a nice twist to the season, and hopefully future seasons.


LOL..sweet..now that we got rid of McGrady...you have + things to say about the Magic


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> So much for Hill not being able to score 20 ppg anymore. I told you that if he was healthy he could average not only 20 ppg, but at least 5 rebounds and 5 assists.
> 
> God, I really hope Hill turns out OK this season. It would be a nice twist to the season, and hopefully future seasons.


I know it is only the preseason but I think that Hill will be huge for the Magic this year. People seem to forget just how good he is. 4 years ago he was one of the 3 best players in the league. Obviously, he's not quite as strong or explosive as he used to be but he still has the same skill set. I don't think it is out of the realm of possibility for Orlando to end up with a top 4 seed if everything goes right. They have alot of talent on that roster.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> I know it is only the preseason but I think that Hill will be huge for the Magic this year. People seem to forget just how good he is. 4 years ago he was one of the 3 best players in the league. Obviously, he's not quite as strong or explosive as he used to be but he still has the same skill set. I don't think it is out of the realm of possibility for Orlando to end up with a top 4 seed if everything goes right. They have alot of talent on that roster.


Great, don't start jinxing us. I like it better when all the people say Orlando won't even make the playoffs. Don't start with this top 4 seed stuff, then we are really doomed.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Hill playing in a *real* game now. Leading all scorers at half-time with 12 pts in 17 mins.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

18 pts, 3 rebs, 2 assists - 5 mins left in the 3rd


----------



## BigEast55 (Mar 30, 2004)

Until his foot decides to fall off once and for all:grinning: :grinning:


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

EDIT: Oops Wrong Thread.

Uh, go Hill!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Grant Hill first game back - 20 pts, 4 rebs, 2 asts, 1 block and nearly the game winner for Orlando. Hell of a return.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Grant Hill first game back - 20 pts, 4 rebs, 2 asts, 1 block and nearly the game winner for Orlando. Hell of a return.


no..it doesn't mean S!

As hoboejoe would say... "only 1 game, chill dude"...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Grant Hill first game back - 20 pts, 4 rebs, 2 asts, 1 block and nearly the game winner for Orlando. Hell of a return.


Hill looked great out there tonight. His ball-handling is still a bit rusty, and has a ways to go before getting back to where he was in his prime in that aspect, but overall he was very impressive, especially during a stretch at the beginning of the 3rd quarter when he caught fire.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

He was rediculously quick for a guy coming off such injury problems. He wasn't playing cautiously either. He really flew a couple times.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JT3000</b>!
> He was rediculously quick for a guy coming off such injury problems. He wasn't playing cautiously either. He really flew a couple times.


welcome to the boards.. and yep..he is still quick...i liked when he got an outlet pass and just took off...


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

i really hope he doesnt go down again, i want to see him do well this season, it would be great if he returned to all-star level and made the all star team


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ps!ence_Fiction</b>!
> i really hope he doesnt go down again, i want to see him do well this season, it would be great if he returned to all-star level and made the all star team


He could legitimately be an All-Star this year if he remains healthy. I mean, 20-4-3 tonight and he could have easily played more mins and he is obviously still really rusty. He doesn't have the same athleticism he once did, but it is still pretty good. Right now though his ball-handling is a little bit off so he is getting guys with his first step but not getting around them because he is fumbling the ball away. And his timing on offense is a little off as well ... but if he can stay on the court those things will come back. It would be pretty incredible if he could come back and make the All-Star team.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> He could legitimately be an All-Star this year if he remains healthy. I mean, 20-4-3 tonight and he could have easily played more mins and he is obviously still really rusty. He doesn't have the same athleticism he once did, but it is still pretty good. Right now though his ball-handling is a little bit off so he is getting guys with his first step but not getting around them because he is fumbling the ball away. And his timing on offense is a little off as well ... but if he can stay on the court those things will come back. It would be pretty incredible if he could come back and make the All-Star team.


yeah he was like 3/4 in first half though...and then kinda cooled down a bit...and hit a clutch jumper at the end. to


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

If I was a magic fan I wouldnt want him playing more than 25-30 minutes a game. Yes he definitely seems like he could play more than that and do great, but I dont think the long term wear and tear would be worth an extra 5-10 mpg.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm really happy for Grant, I hope he continues his good play in their next game. He's one of my favorite players honestly.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> If I was a magic fan I wouldnt want him playing more than 25-30 minutes a game. Yes he definitely seems like he could play more than that and do great, but I dont think the long term wear and tear would be worth an extra 5-10 mpg.


He probably won't. I think Johnny Davis plans on being extra protective even if there is no real reason to be, at least for now. Probably the best thing. I think Orlando plays tomorrow night and there was talk about what they were going to do for back to backs. It will be interesting to see if Hill plays and how many mins.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

We play the Hornets Friday. They have tomorrow off.


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

Does it really matter how much he plays? Is his ankle more open to being worn down, or is it simply more open to being broke again or whatever. If the second than maybe there is nothing you can do but hope it doesn't happen, and play him as much as you want.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MentalPowerHouse</b>!
> Does it really matter how much he plays? Is his ankle more open to being worn down, or is it simply more open to being broke again or whatever. If the second than maybe there is nothing you can do but hope it doesn't happen, and play him as much as you want.


It actually should not matter. His previous problems were a break in the ankle. Not something that necessarily occurs because of wear and tear, not like a ligament or cartilage problem.

I read that the doctors told Orlando management that Grant's ankle was fully healed and that the only reason his ankle would break again would be if he sustained some kind of impact that would break a normal person's ankle.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Maybe Grant is officially back.

27pts, 12 rebs, 4 asts, 4 stls and some great one on one defense against Kobe.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

Really happy to see Grant get those numbers but I didn't get the broadcast over here in Detroit 

Tell more about the Kobe match up for us poor *******s who didn't get to see  Good to hear he played good defense, but Kobe got 41 pts?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JoeD</b>!
> Really happy to see Grant get those numbers but I didn't get the broadcast over here in Detroit
> 
> Tell more about the Kobe match up for us poor *******s who didn't get to see  Good to hear he played good defense, but Kobe got 41 pts?


Well, Kobe was still scoring all over, but the time period when Orlando took control of the game, Hill played great D on him. Got a hand in his face and more importantly, didn't foul him and give him free throws. He blocked his shot once and got a steal when Kobe when up for a jumpshot once.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Maybe Grant is officially back.
> 
> 27pts, 12 rebs, 4 asts, 4 stls and some great one on one defense against Kobe.


Bet you wish you'd taken a chance on him in the fantasy draft. Wuahahaha. When did I pick him, 5th round? 6th, even? Can you say *steal*?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> Bet you wish you'd taken a chance on him in the fantasy draft. Wuahahaha. When did I pick him, 5th round? 6th, even? Can you say *steal*?


:laugh: True. True. Even if he did stay healthy, I would not have thought he'd be this good this soon.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I watched the game and Hill played great position defense. Of course Kobe still scored but Hill made him earn his buckets.

It is great to watch Hill play, he is definitely rusty and a bit tentative but you can see some of the classic moves such as the midrange pull up J and slashing drives to the bucket.

Hill was always one of my favorite players to be honest as well, lets hope he can stay healthy.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

He even hit two 3s.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

OT: Anyone who didn't see this game, you might wanna check Sportscenter tonight. Kobe absolutely posterized Dwight Howard . A little welcome to the league from Kobe.

:topic:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> OT: Anyone who didn't see this game, you might wanna check Sportscenter tonight. Kobe absolutely posterized Dwight Howard . A little welcome to the league from Kobe.
> 
> :topic:


What a dunk. Might be my favourite of the past year.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> OT: Anyone who didn't see this game, you might wanna check Sportscenter tonight. Kobe absolutely posterized Dwight Howard . A little welcome to the league from Kobe.
> 
> :topic:


Stop being a Kobe homer please.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> Stop being a Kobe homer please.


:laugh: Yeah, you know me. Cant contain my Kobe homering.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

I want to see a renewed Kobe vs. Grant rivalry


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Yeah boy... Hill schooled Kobe.... MVP

MVP
!!
MVP!

haha


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JoeD</b>!
> I want to see a renewed Kobe vs. Grant rivalry


At his age, I doubt Grant wants to see that.

Honestly, I thought Orlando was in serious trouble when Hill moved over to guard Kobe. But Hill proved what I always thought, he is no Artest or Kirilenko on defense, but he plays very sound position defense and doesn't foul a lot. I was very surprised how well he handled Kobe defensively.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BallBiologist</b>!
> Yeah boy... Hill schooled Kobe.... MVP
> 
> MVP
> ...


Hill played well, but any time somebody drops 41 on you, you haven't quite schooled them.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

grant played great, the lakers bench sucked, francis had a great first half, garrity was the real mvp though, this guy was hitting 3 after 3, but that dunk by kobe  wow, it sucks to be howard right about now


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

> Hill played well, but any time somebody drops 41 on you, you haven't quite schooled them.


He didn't get all those points on Hill. In fact, he had to have picks set on Hill on MANY occasions just to get away from him. On one occasion, he had 2 guys pick Hill at the same time because he knew he couldn't shake him himself. Hill absolutely dominated Kobe on D up until the 4th, when he finally started to heat up.

Besides that, who won the game?

I watched ESPNews and was sickened by the way they talked about Kobe and his dunk like they wanted to have his babies, completely mocking Howard and even going as far as saying "Who cares about Hill?" when showing his 3's at the end of the game. Completely disrespectful. At the very end of the segment they VERY quickly squeazed in the fact that the Lakers lost. I hate ESPN. They all have their heads up Kobe's rectum. Someone get the jaws of life. They might run out of air soon.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> 
> Hill played well, but any time somebody drops 41 on you, you haven't quite schooled them.


I was joking by the way..

The fact that a guy in his 30's who broke his ankle like 4 times and came back was able to guard a 26 year old superstar impressed me.. Kobe is a quick guy and very agressive...grant hill didnt fall for kobe's fakes and was able to stay in front of him most of the time... i have to give kobe credit for making some good shots but it wasn't enough to lift his team up for the win.

great game


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JT3000</b>!
> 
> 
> He didn't get all those points on Hill. In fact, he had to have picks set on Hill on MANY occasions just to get away from him. On one occasion, he had 2 guys pick Hill at the same time because he knew he couldn't shake him himself. Hill absolutely dominated Kobe on D up until the 4th, when he finally started to heat up.
> ...


Who cares..kobe can score 50 points and still lose...at least when mcgrady scored that much, magic would win or lose by only a few points..not by a 10 point margin...and mcgrady didnt have the talent that kobe has or the backing of the refs.

im not starting a new kobe vs tmac debate b/c i could care less about mcgrady..in fact kobe reminds me of tmac of the magic just a little...


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

LOL...POSTERISED..or is it POSTERIZED? hah


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Aw man, poor Dwight.


----------



## Jordan VS WHO!! (Jun 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MagicNugz</b>!
> If he can stay healthy I see no reason why we can't contend for the finals. Look at the lineup with a healthy Hil....
> PG: Francis(arguably the BEST in the league)
> SG: Mobley(Top 10 SG)
> ...



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 
Oh boy, that shiz cracked me up. That was more effective than my stash of nigerian weed. I'm trippin.

Francis is NOT the best pg in the league, top 5 or so.

Mobley.. who wat? Kobe/tmac/pp/iverson/vc/allen are top 10 calibre. Heck i'd take last year's spreewell over mobley. Mobley probably might make top 20, not sure tho.

Grant, great player no doubt, but past his prime, and not CURRENTLY a top 5 sf. 

Howard is a rebound/block machine.. very raw, and he won't be an offensive option(this yr) in Orlando with francis,hill,mobley,garrity and hedo around. Not even top 20.

Cato, above avg like you said, no where close to top 10. Heck Nesterovic is a slight upgrade on Cato. Better shooter/shot-blocker... less foul prone.

Now.. if u just smoked some of that nigerian weed it's coo... otherwise ... tut tut, u need a reality check.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

Who would you say the top 10 SFs are then? I'd take Hill as he is now over Peja.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

> Grant, great player no doubt, but past his prime, and not CURRENTLY a top 5 sf.


Your weed is apparently working well if you can think of 5 SF's capable of performing better than he just did. Puff puff.

What I find amusing is that even though I don't know what team you follow, I'd feel confident betting you haven't even seen him play yet and just said that anyway because you listen to the pessimists and have mistaken their opinions for fact.



> Cato, above avg like you said, no where close to top 10.


I think you're overrating the currently pathetic Center position in the NBA. From what I've seen so far, he may not be a top 10 Center, but he's very easily top 5 in the East. I don't remember which, but he went on a rampage in one of our games. 

Oh, and this...

http://www.nba.com/statistics/2004/...rs/LeagueLeadersBPGQuery.html?topic=0&stat=21

Hell, even Howard is #21.


----------



## Jordan VS WHO!! (Jun 25, 2004)

No you woudn't 

Come on , Hill with 5 good games over a younger Peja. No thankyou.
Here's who i'd take over hill as a GM, not a fantasy league approach. In no particular order:

AK47: The complete package, needs to be better on O.
Artest : Well he's rappin and all, but we know what he's capable of. He's can be a bad motha... shut yo mouth.
Peja: Peja will give u Hill - assists , his D is underrated. He has more years left in him than Hill. He's the best offensive SF.
Marion: Complete package, prolly no room for improvement. I think of him as AK47 - nasty blocks (emphasis on nasty)
RJ: He's a 22-7-5 guy with 5 TO's which will improve with Jkidd back. 
Melo : I don't like his game. Actually I don't like him! But i'd be stupid to not take him over Hill.

Obviously KG and Dirk and PP and LJ, VC if they qualify as SF's.

I'd really give Jamison, Loul Deng,Maggette, JJ and odom a thought. I'd pick GH over them, only if my team already was an immidiate champion ship contender, otherwise Hill isn't a safe long term bet.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

Nobody said we were counting on Hill to be a long-term bet. I think most would agree that ranking some of those names over Hill for what he is now, not looking into the future, is insane. He's simply better than them NOW, which is the only thing that currently matters.

AK47: Far from the complete package. More like completely overrated.
Artest : A complete head case that is good on D but offers none of Hill's other intangibles. No thanks.
Peja: A spot up shooter that benefits from being on a team with good passing. Hardly ever even creates his own shot. No way he could play Point Forward like Hill.
Marion: Ehh....
RJ: You can't be serious.
Melo: There's few people worth mentioning I'd take Smokey Anthony over. :laugh: I get this funny feeling he'll be in jail in a few years anyway.


----------



## Jordan VS WHO!! (Jun 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JT3000</b>!
> 
> 
> Your weed is apparently working well if you can think of 5 SF's capable of performing better than he just did. Puff puff.
> ...



I follow Raps/Lakers and Sacto. Mostly watch every NBA game that's on. Saw Lakers/Orlando today. Wow, Hill has 3 good games and u rate him top 5?? I bet ur smoking da shiz too (OT: is it the jamaican shiznit??) .
Watch as teams shift attention to Hill over the next few games, as now he will be considered an offensive threat == tighter D, more planning, watchin tapes etc. Coaches don't have a feel for Hill's current game, which they will soon.. considering the way he's playing. Don't get me wrong, I really like Hill as a player, just don't think he's top 5. I'd be happy if he proved me wrong. 

Sry Cato isn't top 5 in the east either, Shaq,Curry,Kwame,Alonzo,Thomas,Dalembert, Big Ben, Foster are all better than him. 

4 blocks ahahah... dude put the pipe away.. it's doing some serious damage, ya man! Here's some player who ONCE went on a Krazzzzy rampage and blocked 5 or more shots : Bosh/Donyell/Vince, heck milt palacio and mike bibby once blocked 3 shots each. 
Kato is a very good shot blocker, I agree, but he is a below avg. rebounder and has no offense, decent D. Very physical player and foul prone. Not top 10, even in the east.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

> Watch as teams shift attention to Hill over the next few games, as now he will be considered an offensive threat == tighter D, more planning, watchin tapes etc. Coaches don't have a feel for Hill's current game, which they will soon..


lol

They don't have a feel for Hill's game? Yeah, I'm sure they have no clue how Grant Hill plays. Give me a break. He isn't a different person. :laugh: They can shift attention to him all they want. Double team him. Triple if you like. Francis will make you pay and put you on Sportscenter. Our team is waaaay too deep for that to work now. When you face the new Magic, you're potentially facing 2/5th's of the Eastern All-Stars.



> he is a below avg. rebounder and has no offense, decent D. Very physical player and foul prone. Not top 10, even in the east.


You can downplay his blocking all you want, he's still currently #3 in the league like my link showed. I don't know what he was doing in Houston, but he's a more than capable rebounder and has made the "no offense" complaint we were hearing from Houston fans look false so far. I don't think he's any more foul prone than any other center. If you don't think he's even top 10 in the East, then wow....


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jordan VS WHO!!</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to go out on a limb and guess you haven't watched Hill or the Magic play at all this season.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Great game by Hill, I didnt get to see the game but I will sure be downloading it  

Also I'm very impressed with Dwight Howard so far, heck, he aint no Kwame Brown...and that's a good thing


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

*edited*


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JoeD</b>!
> Where can you download it?!! I want it too!


*edited: Against site rules to post ways to commit illegal activity like copyright violation or to mention file sharing apps*


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

Ah cool. I use *edited* already, thanks a lot.


----------



## Hoopla (Jun 1, 2004)

Its doubtful Hill will ever regain his vertical leap of 5 years ago, but its apparent that he still has the material to be an all-star level player and perhaps more.

Of course the watch know is to see if he can stay healthy. That one won't be decided until he can play this year though.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*edited*


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*4-2, good record*

Looks like Hill still has game. Anyone know when Magic will be nationally televised, I want to see how they are playing these days.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 4-2, good record*



> Originally posted by <b>sherako</b>!
> Looks like Hill still has game. Anyone know when Magic will be nationally televised, I want to see how they are playing these days.


The Magic aren't nationally televised until January 20, when T-Mac makes his return to Orlando on TNT.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: Re: 4-2, good record*



> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> The Magic aren't nationally televised until January 20, when T-Mac makes his return to Orlando on TNT.


I hate the fact that every espn or tnt game either has to have the Lakers or Heat or have a storyline in order for it to be shown. We'll never see any Grizzlies vs. Blazers or Knicks vs. Bucks games this year, unfortunately.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: 4-2, good record*



> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> I hate the fact that every espn or tnt game either has to have the Lakers or Heat or have a storyline in order for it to be shown. We'll never see any Grizzlies vs. Blazers or Knicks vs. Bucks games this year, unfortunately.


who wants to see those??? jk


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: Re: 4-2, good record*



> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> The Magic aren't nationally televised until January 20, when T-Mac makes his return to Orlando on TNT.



I'm really looking forward to that game. Should be a great showdown. Hopefuly Grant Hill can have an awesome game and show T-Mac that he DID have a good player to play along side already on the Magic. That would make my day.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: 4-2, good record*



> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> I hate the fact that every espn or tnt game either has to have the Lakers or Heat or have a storyline in order for it to be shown. We'll never see any Grizzlies vs. Blazers or Knicks vs. Bucks games this year, unfortunately.


I know what you mean. Unfortunately, it's all about the ratings.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: 4-2, good record*



> Originally posted by <b>Minnesota Magician</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really looking forward to that game. Should be a great showdown. Hopefuly Grant Hill can have an awesome game and show T-Mac that he DID have a good player to play along side already on the Magic. That would make my day.


Well it just so happens that Grant Hill has been injured the past 4 seasons with McGrady in Orlando, all he would hear year after year was that Hill would be healthy for next season....yet he never was, so why would McGrady be so optimistic about it this upcoming season?

Yes, Grant Hill actually is healthy for once, but it's not like McGrady knew he would be. After 4 years of hearing he would be healthy and then going down for the year, I'm sure McGrady had enough


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: 4-2, good record*



> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> Well it just so happens that Grant Hill has been injured the past 4 seasons with McGrady in Orlando, all he would hear year after year was that Hill would be healthy for next season....yet he never was, so why would McGrady be so optimistic about it this upcoming season?
> ...


True..but the poster said he hopes Grant has a good game so T-mac gets angry that he left....

aka..if magic have a better record..and rockets aren't doing too good...like they are right now...then t-macs gonna be so mad..lol


----------

